# What is the longest US citizen can stay in UAE on a tourist visa?



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

1) My colleagues mentioned it is 1 month + 1 month extension for tourists who needs to apply for UAE visa but they r not sure about citizens of the countries which do not require entry visa (particularly US citizen).

2) Is it possible upon tourist visa expirationto to go for example to Oman and come back again ?

any solid contribution is appreciated.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

1. this is true, I think you might be able to get a 45 or 60 day extension if you apply through your employer and your residence visa is under way...not completely sure about that one

2. yes you can go to Oman and get another 30 day extension. My wife has been here since January and still doesn't have a residence visa applied for (long story but we haven't gotten our marriage certificate attested yet). We have just been lucky enough to be out of the country every 30 days or so and every time we come back they haven't questioned her and have given a new visit visa, we did make the oman visa run once and then once spent a weekend there.

Cheers!


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been here for 8 months now and don't know how long i can stay, But if you have a visa on the way just go to Oman


----------



## MagillaG (Jun 22, 2010)

3 months, Just kept making the visa run to oman...


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

bigbang70 said:


> I've been here for 8 months now and don't know how long i can stay, But if you have a visa on the way just go to Oman


I feel u man


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

MagillaG said:


> 3 months, Just kept making the visa run to oman...


so even with the runs to Oman max stay is 3 months?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

with visa runs - indefinite (until they change rules again).


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

After the 30 days visa expiration, there is 10 days grace period. You can apply for extension of another 30 days which cost Dhs 620. At this time, there is no extension so you (us citizen) need to leave the country. 

You can exit to Oman or anywhere , just have your passport exit stamped then come back even during the same day and you'll get 30 days again upon arrival.


----------

